# New In Town



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Just wanted to say hello.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard, how long have you been haunting?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

HI there and WELCOME. What type of haunt do you do? Got any pics? I love to steal...oops i mean see new ideas  Hope you have a good time here.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You will like it here. 

Tell us more about yourself.

We like stories, but we LOVE pics.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Mangler ,
Welcome to the best forum for halloween anything.
Hope to read some of your posts and see your pics,
hope you get great ideas from here.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah - what they said! 

We love pics!!!!!!!

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow! Just joined and 13 posts already! Off to a GREAT start!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome--now that your here-you cant leave


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad you could join us.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome!!! Guess ya already got a good start to being a whore  Keep up the posting!!!! O and where's the pics? Did i hear someone say pics? lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. You will love it here. Make sure to share some pics


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good to have you, make yourself at home.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey ya!
.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy Yes we like pics


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the madness!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! You'll love it here!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings Mangler!


----------

